# Help me find a new bottom dweller



## BL1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I've got a 75g tank that used to have a CAE in it but, as you know, he got too aggressive with the others. I've got pink and blue gourami's and rosy and tiger barbs. I'd like to find something that is compatible with my other fish, will clean up food that sits on the bottom of the tank, possible algae, and of course is a fun fish to look at and watch. Thanks for your help
Brian


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Siamese Algae Eaters... like the CAE but not aggressive. 
Have you considered loaches? Some prefer to hide and some are more out in the open. If you want one that is very active, get a Dojo (Weather) Loach. They "dance" when there are atmospheric changes. 
If you prefer one that generally just chills near the bottom, a Zebra Loach or Lohachata (YoYo) Loach would work. I wouldn't recommend a Skunk Loach, as they are grouchy and ours nips at other fish when he comes out of hiding. 
Loaches don't do much about algae, but they do clean up the bottom of the tank. If you want algae control, you need a pleco or the SAEs. We have both Rubberlip and Clown Plecos, they are both cool looking and stay relatively small.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Are loaches and plecs compatible, say if I wanted to get the plectrum for algae and loaches for bottom feeding?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, I would imagine they are fine together. 
We have the Clown Pleco in a tank with a YoYo and a Angelicus Botia, no problems so far. 
Just make sure you look up any potential plecos on the internet first before deciding on what to buy. Most of the sizing charts at Petsmart and Petco are not right about "maximum sizes". 
Oh, and as for loaches, just about any one could probably be fine in a 75 gallon for quite a while. The most common big loach I know of is the Clown Loach and they would be ok in a 75. Personally, though, I don't think they (or Skunk Loaches) are very interesting to watch, and they hide a lot.


----------

